# Studying in Sydney and starting fresh



## JSL636 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi All, 

I am a 26yr old male born and raised in the states. Never finished college but I am thinking of moving to Sydney to start and finish my degree. I have family there so living wont be a problem but my main question is...since I have been out of school for so long, what colleges would accept someone like me? Would I have to take any exams to see where I stand?


----------



## AllenPivot (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey all i am also want to studying in Sydney but i am confused to select the right college for my course,.Please can someone give me the right idea about this,.?
I am waiting for your response,.


----------



## Irene Sydney (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi,
did you succeed in your Student Visa application?

If you need some help please write me!

Have a nice day,
Irene


----------



## Liberty (Apr 25, 2014)

*still looking?*

Is the OP still looking for a response - the thread was originally started on Jan 2014.

MN


----------



## Eric Bosloor (Jul 15, 2014)

I think more Universities and colleges in Sydney have a pretty robust response system via email - Hooray for technology! I hope that the OP managed to get some replies from them. I do know that for degrees which are taken after a few years hiatus will actually look at your work qualifications to see if they will count as criteria for certain courses. PUll out your old records from storage and try anyway! Good luck.


----------



## Fazeel (Sep 23, 2014)

I am from Pakistan want to apply for master degree in a college of sydeny. How sydeny is best as compare to perth keeping in view of partime job.


----------

